# 'Growling' to 'talk' - does anybody else's dog do this?



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I think this is SO cute - Ceylon makes a rumbling sort of growl, almost a sort of deep 'purr' but not exactly (more insistent, I guess) any time he wants something - he does it when he wants up onto the couch, down off of the couch, if his toy is out of reach, if he wants picked up, etc... the noise he makes has _absolutely _nothing aggressive about it and nothing about him is aggressive when he makes that noise so it almost seems wrong to call it a 'growl', it just seems to be his way of 'talking' when he wants something! I LOVE it, and I think it's just adorable... does anybody else's dog do this? Or how do they 'talk' to you?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi doesn't do it, but many years ago I worked at a bank, and we had a customer who came in regularly with an adorable Cairn Terrier. He did exactly the same thing. It was like he was "talking" to you. Sometimes it scared other customers because they mistook it as growling, but it really wasn't. His whole demeanor ws completely different than a "growling" dog.

I can say that the only times Kodi DOES growl is in play. He can sound totally vicious, but he only does it when he wants you to play tug or fetch with him.. If he's REALLY upset about something, (like if you HAVE to take dangerous contraband away from him) the noise he makes is a cross between a growl and a shreik... Very unpleasant and VERY clear. He'll start making the noise as you walk toward him, even before you touch him. Fortunately, even then, if I put my hand under the item and ask him to drop it, he generally does now. But he wants to make it VERY clear that he doesn't WANT to give it to you!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker talks when he wants his special toy, Lion, and can't get to it because it is behind a closed door or behind the couch. He makes a kind of "muph muph!" sound that I think is quite adorable! He'll also do it when he thinks the sack I've just brought in from the store might have a new toy for him in it, when he'll follow me around on his back legs, "muph-ing." So cute, and quite clear.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

All of them are just so darn cute! Sissy does the growling.....unfortunately to me it sounds like the same growl....I have to play detective to figure out what she wants lol...originally it started out when she wanted to go potty....one night she kept growling....I kept taking her out and NOTHING....I think both of us were getting pretty frustrated before Smokey jumped in and helped us out lol..he went in the kitchen and started scotting the EMPTY water bowl around..so she had actually been growling for water..not the potty.....so now I know to check everything lol

Smokey does sorta like a aroooooooo kinda sound lol ..hard to describe when one of his toys goes under the coffee table and he can't get it out.....


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Coach squeaks, I suppose some might call it a whine,


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cassie does that grumble sort of thing. She has started doing it in the mornings when she has to go out. But, now, instead of going out when she gets me up, she just jumps up and takes my spot in bed.:suspicious: It is almost like a loud raspy purr.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie and Nellie talk to each other,they make all sorts of growly,grunty squeaking sounds all rolled into one, sometimes it can go on for ages, and occasionally it gets loud, always seems to happen when we want to hear something on the TV!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Vana talks just like you are describing When she is playing w/ Izzy tshe has a different growling noise. It was one of her characteristics that was so different than the schnauzers and I kept asking people if there havs were vocal but you put it perfectly! I think if I try hard enough I will get her to actually talk lol


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awww all of your havs must just sound so cute! I will try to capture Ceylon 'talking' on video and post it... I'd love to see any videos anybody else takes too (hint hint!)


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hobbes doesn't make a sound. He does the two paw pull back scratch when he needs something and you aren't paying attention.


----------



## Grimnel (Sep 12, 2010)

Marley does it alot, even with a teddy in his mouth.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

OK - I don't know if he thought he smelled something under the cushions, or if he thought one of his toys was down there, but Ceylon was doing his 'there's something I want' growl here  It's a bit muffled most of the time, but you can still hear it. (P.S., his tail looks so skinny because I just finished giving him a 'butt bath' to wash off all of the, um, yucky stuff that tends to accumulate there... I have to do that about every other day, is that normal?)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh darn I am on my HD computer and the sound is not working  I think I know the sound you are talking about. Zoey just barks and Maddie has several noises she makes. My favorite sound she makes is a cooing it is like a baby just happy I love it .
I never had a problem with Maddie rear end although little princes Zoey get all messed up at least twice a week . I just hold her under the foset and clean her up I also use shampoo. I was going to try to keep track to see if I had given her any different food it is almost like constipation or something almost like it is stuck.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack is my talker. I was sitting playing on the computer tonight and Jack comes up along side of me and he does his little raspy low growl. Usually he wants something....I look at the time and it is meal time. "Are you hungry?" "You want to eat?" Jack is excited and now, I have Dexter's attention.

The boys are fed and they are happy.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Heather (correct?) that is exactly what Coach does... quietly, but burrows anytime I let him on the couch. In between the cushions, under a pillow or blanket. Don't know what he's looking for but he can become quite intense... Is that normal for Havs?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

lkwilson said:


> Heather (correct?) that is exactly what Coach does... quietly, but burrows anytime I let him on the couch. In between the cushions, under a pillow or blanket. Don't know what he's looking for but he can become quite intense... Is that normal for Havs?


Hi, yes it's Heather .

That was the first time I saw Ceylon really going to town on the cushions and he is up on the couch almost all the time, so I don't know what to tell you. Maybe Coach is smelling something? I am pretty sure that Ceylon probably smelled something and that was why he was digging...


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Ceylon is so cute! I don't know if it's "normal" lol but Smokey does the same thing....he always has since he was itty bitty...he does it to pillows, cushions, blankets.....we can alway tell when he's had one of his ummm "attacks" because everything is all scattered about...it's really funny when he does it to a blanket and comes out and his hair is sticking straight up in all directions because of the static.....they are all so darn cute!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, Gucci has all 3 a real growl, an asking for something grumble/growl and then a purr my dh calls it, she does it sometimes ONLY with him at night when he scratches her belly, its cute, but he like purrs at her and she purrs back to him, she won't do it with me, it is their thing.

I love when she tries to talk, its soooo cute

Kara


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bumi is a talker and this is one of the nightly games at homes. After the kids go to bed, me and DH watch TV for a bit (DH does, I read :biggrin1: ). Anyway, Bumi sits in front of DH and pretends to sleep, then he gives one short growl/purr and waits for DH to give him one in response. Of course, DH loves it so he does it and waits for Bumi. This can go on for about 10-15 minutes until one of them Jumps and makes a loud noise to scare the other. Then the entire thing starts over.

Is amazing how smart these little dogs are!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh that's hilarious and too cool that yours purrgrowls at your dh too and he does it back!! My dh isn't alone  haha

Kara


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack does a cute snort/snuffle/piggie grunts of happiness when I come home. I call him my little 'Mr. Snuffleupagas.'


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry makes a very deep "wrrrrrrr" noise, kind of loud, it does scare some people, and I swear his growl is scary and much different.


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Amelia makes a sneezing sort of sound rather than a growl. She can growl/bark, but the sneezing is the first warning that she thinks something is afoot. It is adorable and pretty hard to take her seriously when she does it.


----------

